
Show HN: Food News - HN Clone Built With Django and Drum, Uses Persona for Auth - hypertexthero
http://food.hypertexthero.com/
======
selmnoo
Good job, this is very cool!

Maybe you want to use the triangle, that was featured on HN a few days ago :)
--
[http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/full/lotjh](http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/full/lotjh)

Is the source available for this anywhere? I would love to see some of it.

~~~
hypertexthero
Thank you!

Credit for the bulk of the work must go to Stephen McDonald who made Mezzanine
and Drum, of course.

Blog post with more info here:
[http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2013/10/intro-food-
news/](http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2013/10/intro-food-news/)

The source is here:
[https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn](https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn)

I'll check out the CSS triangle.

~~~
wikiburner
Very cool, thanks. I've been looking for something like this. I may fork it
with a Disqus integration.

~~~
hypertexthero
Please do!

I used Disqus (which I think is excellent) for another experiment I did (much
worse than Stephen McDonald's work with Mezzanine/Drum!):
[https://github.com/hypertexthero/hir](https://github.com/hypertexthero/hir)
\- [http://rome.hypertexthero.com/](http://rome.hypertexthero.com/)

I often think about this, but at this time still prefer not using a third
party for comments, especially on a site where the comments are so important.

~~~
wikiburner
Yep, I agree with you regarding third party comments for the most part, but I
think by using Disqus there could be way less friction for account sign up in
some circumstances.

In my case, there's another site that I frequent that has a huge Disqus
community, but it is desperately in need of social bookmarking functionality.
I'm considering launching an independent site to provide it.

------
filiwickers
This looks great! How did you get so many people using it already? Was it just
Hacker News crowd?

I recently also built a HN Clone with Flask, this one for Open Data, Data
Visualization, and other things along those lines.

[http://www.datanews.co/](http://www.datanews.co/)

It was my first major Flask app and I mostly wanted to build it to learn. I
definitely recommend this as a good learning application. Its complex enough
you need to put in some thought but do-able at the same time.

Source for DataNews is here:
[https://github.com/joehand/DataNews](https://github.com/joehand/DataNews)

~~~
hypertexthero
Grazie! I posted most of the initial links myself and showed the site to some
friends before posting to HN. Very surprised it made it to HN homepage — maybe
people are interested in Persona (I know I am)?

Thanks for letting me know about datanews and sharing the source. I like
Python and Django a lot and want to try something with Flask, too.

------
sgdesign
Quick plug: if you want to launch your own HN clone about food or anything
else, you might also want to check out Telescope, an open-source HN/Reddit-
style social news app: [http://telesc.pe/](http://telesc.pe/)

~~~
timthimmaiah
+1 telescope is incredibly easy to set up for an HN clone. Run in on a heroku
cluster for free too. Thats what I'm doing with
[http://www.hackb.io/](http://www.hackb.io/). Check it out for a live demo.

------
AndrewDucker
Nice, smooth flow to it.

It might be nice if rather than assigning you a random string as a username it
used something like "Click here to set your user name".

~~~
hypertexthero
Thanks!

Agreed and it's on the [todo
list]([https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn#things-to-
do](https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn#things-to-do))

I also should have figured out what was wrong with memcache before publishing.
Server seems to be taking a beating right now. If it goes down, my apologies —
working on it.

~~~
hypertexthero
Done, I think :)
[https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn/commit/f4fb16c07fdf12279...](https://github.com/hypertexthero/fn/commit/f4fb16c07fdf122792b15328264970bcad26134f)

------
boonez123
Cycling News clone: [http://news.2wheellove.com](http://news.2wheellove.com)

------
gnur
Looks nice, upvoting without logging in does have a small mistake though: "You
must logged in."

~~~
hypertexthero
Thanks for pointing this out.

I think the messages are inheriting from Mezzanine's messages app here
[https://github.com/stephenmcd/mezzanine/blob/master/mezzanin...](https://github.com/stephenmcd/mezzanine/blob/master/mezzanine/generic/views.py#L65)
\- will fix it.

~~~
hypertexthero
Fixed and @stephenmcd already merged the change, most excellent!

------
dcarmo
That is so cool, I was dying for a site like this.

~~~
dcarmo
I'd suggest for you to change the title of the page so it looks better on my
bookmark bar. :)

~~~
hypertexthero
Agreed and done :)

------
jlehman
This is great. Thanks for putting this together!

------
officialjunk
fyi, the hyperlink to mezzanine in your github readme is missing the colon
after "http"

~~~
hypertexthero
Thanks! Fixed.

